# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  Shredded Storage در SharePoint 2013

## Ghafarnia

با درود

یکی از قابلیت های جدید SharePoint 2013، شیوه ای نوین در ذخیره سازی اطلاعات در Database با نام Shredded Storage (ذخیره سازی خرد) می باشد. در SharePoint 2010، به ازای هر تغییر در Document یا در Metadata های مرتبط با آن، SharePoint می بایست یک نسخه ی کامل از آن سند را در دیتابیس ذخیره نماید، که این امر باعث افزایش حجم می شد. در نسخه ی جدید SharePoint 2013، تنها بخش های تغییر یافته در سند در هربار ذخیره می شود. در White Paper ذیل، به طور کلی روش های ذخیره سازی اطلاعات از نسخه 2001 تا نسخه 2013 SharePoint توضیح داده شده است. 

Shredded Storage in SharePoint 2013
با سپاس

----------

